# Mature man fairly prepped on mini-farm in the 'outback' of Maine



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't know why it is so hard to find someone to share with ?
I am designed to partner with a woman and the lack of which seems like a hole in my life, an impediment .
I (waste ?) way too much time and effort trying to find someone compatible .
I recently found someone intelligent and attractive on POF - if you can believe that .
So very much in agreement on the need to prepare for the coming crash of our national house of cards and homesteading .
However, I think that politics are irrelevant at this point in the history of our pathetic country and she is rabidly into 'progressive' politics and so full of hate against anyone who isn't (though not admitting that nasty fact) that she has bailed on me for the 3rd time .
I have known for a long time that this site might be the best place to look for a mate, but haven't had any luck so don't spend much time here .
A single person has little hope of surviving what's coming, and I feel like I'm going down for the 3rd time as far as partnering, and it begins to look so much easier and less stressful to give up, but I can't, I can't !
So I have to keep reaching out .
Help me develop this sweet place better and the 100 acres I have 1/2 hr down the road ?


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Rick; take a look at yourself; That gloom and doom attitude is part of the problem. NO, we are not going to have a catastrophic melt-down---politics has been like this since the beginning of time and we will get thru this mess just fine. You are a relatively young man and should be able to cope with anything that happens in your lifetime. 

I agree that life without a good woman is a pain in the butt, but it will be hard to find one if you insist on telling her that the world is going to go to hell in a hand basket. POF is as good a place as any to find women, just cull, cull, cull. When you find a good one promise her that you will build a paradise on that place of yours and protect her for the rest of her life. Then do it.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Oxankle said:


> Rick; take a look at yourself; That gloom and doom attitude is part of the problem. NO, we are not going to have a catastrophic melt-down---politics has been like this since the beginning of time and we will get thru this mess just fine. You are a relatively young man and should be able to cope with anything that happens in your lifetime.
> 
> I agree that life without a good woman is a pain in the butt, but it will be hard to find one if you insist on telling her that the world is going to go to hell in a hand basket. POF is as good a place as any to find women, just cull, cull, cull. When you find a good one promise her that you will build a paradise on that place of yours and protect her for the rest of her life. Then do it.


Well thanks Ox, but I do believe we are on thin ice, and I'm not interested in the struggle of waking up a woman who has her head stuck in the sand (and insists on keeping it there, as so many people do).


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Rick; Thin ice or none, the idea is to decide that you will be fine no matter what happens, atitude, attitude, attitude! 

I agree, there is no point in choosing a woman whose ideas are opposite your own, but a positive, cheerful, confident outlook on life will bring in more sugar cookies than gloom and doom.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Rick, I understand what you are saying, but the first few encounters with a new female surely do not have to be a verbal download of your apocalyptic beliefs.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

My 2 cents. 
It's tough to get the full picture in a single post, however what you chose to include sounds more like relationship quicksand than happy partnership. Maybe you could re-read what you chose to post from the perspective of an independent, motivated, person excited about sharing a long term future with someone and see if how you chose to describe yourself sounds accurate or inviting.
As a woman, I can share that I am not interested in spending time with individuals that are perpetually sad, afraid or looking for me to be their 'shim' for their emotional outlook. I am, however, attracted to individuals that are confident, independent, are excited about the future and have a pleasant outlook. I would not want to hitch my wagon to a Pollyanna but neither to an Eeyore.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

rickfrosty said:


> Well thanks Ox, but I do believe we are on thin ice, and I'm not interested in the struggle of waking up a woman who has her head stuck in the sand (and insists on keeping it there, as so many people do).


Rick you ae describing my husband. However I loved him and I did not CARE! I prepped for 2.

Guess what? He has a lot of useful skills that have served us well for the last 44 years, and whether SHTF or not those skills are still his. Ox makes a good point: you narrow the field a LOT when you insist on an acceptance of SHTF, and in the end it might not matter. They have been talking about TEOTWAWKI since the 70's that I know of, and if it happens then DH and I will deal with it. DH can shoot and build and repair and I can homestead and I am a nurse and we will face things together, as we always have.

And, over the last 10 years or so DH no longer scoffs about my prepping. Because, yeah. Things politically are just as tense now as they were in the 70's.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Rick, IF youd show up here once in a blue moon, you MIGHT find somebody. We had a gal FROM Maine looking for a guy, BUTT U wernt here and I guess nobody know how to get hold of ya. U know the old sayin, Ya booze, ya snooze, ya loose lol


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I could be wrong Bill but I don't think she wanted to move. didn't she have her own homestead? that's the problem, most of us are already established and Rick needs someone who can chuck everything and move to his homestead. I feel I'm designed to partner with a man also but I don't dwell on it anymore and I don't plan to move except maybe later to a smaller home but within 20 miles or so. ~Georgia


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Lordy, Lordy, there are so many good women on this earth that a man without one just HAS to be doing something wrong. That 20 mile radius that Newfie refers to probably has 500 men who need a good woman, but only five or six who will meet her standards.

I just want to add here that TEOTEAWKI did not happen because good people, optimists all, worked together so that it did not happen. 
Good grief, remember the nut who published the homesteaders magazine who pushed the idea that Y2K would be a disaster? I stayed up way past my bedtime that new year's eve just so I could see that the world did not crumble. 

One of my kid brorther's classmates had cashed in his pension, took it all in cash, buried it on a hillside in New Mexico, lived in barn/apartment on that hillside waiting for Y2k and TEOTEAWKI. Did not happen and when he went to dig up his $ stash he found that the pack rats had shredded it and he could not find enough to recover anyrthing. Went back to work and died poor.

So, Rick, Plan as if you will live forever but live as if you may die tomorrow and you will be just fine. Forget the gloom and doom, it ain't agonna happen. If you have 100 acres and the know-how to live on it you have a potential paradise.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

When I sense a guy is needy about wanting a relationship, I bail. Scares me. I think it has something to do with my responsibility in the relationship.
I think you're wanting a relationship so badly that maybe you've forgotten about just being friends first and letting things develop.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I do the same thing WM. I don't know how many times I've bailed. ~Georgia


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Oxankle said:


> Rick; Thin ice or none, the idea is to decide that you will be fine no matter what happens, atitude, attitude, attitude!
> 
> I agree, there is no point in choosing a woman whose ideas are opposite your own, but a positive, cheerful, confident outlook on life will bring in more sugar cookies than gloom and doom.


I think I said I was fairly well prepped, that seems like I am someone who is strong and taking steps, you know. If someone is aware and has their eyes open can you only see that as 'doom and gloom' ? You have shared your advice so thank you .


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Rick, I understand what you are saying, but the first few encounters with a new female surely do not have to be a verbal download of your apocalyptic beliefs.


Well, thanks, but if she isn't at least sort of on the same page it's a waste of time .


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

FarmboyBill said:


> Rick, IF youd show up here once in a blue moon, you MIGHT find somebody. We had a gal FROM Maine looking for a guy, BUTT U wernt here and I guess nobody know how to get hold of ya. U know the old sayin, Ya booze, ya snooze, ya loose lol


Thanks FB BILL, but I was here, not hard to find me I think .


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Rickfrosty...........When the SHTF again, it surely will, the tide will turn rapidly for women and children, especially painfully for women "with" children. The security and independence they currently enjoy will instantly vanish. The security will vanish for nearly everyone, but those in remote areas will experience this to a much lesser extent, if they experience it at all.

Sadly America is on a clearly visible and historically well documented path. Things are so bleak for America, that if I was a younger man, I would seek safety in another location.

It is going to be very ugly at best, and likely horrific. Keep your course, and let the delusional enjoy their delusion.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Wow, did I under estimate!!!! 
When Georgia commented that she did not want to move more than perhaps 20 miles I wrote that there would be perhaps 500 men in that area. NOT SO!!!! Just think, there would be over 1200 square miles in that circle. Let's say that Georgia lives in an ocean side town, so cut the land area to 600 square miles. How many available men in 600 square miles? I'll bet more than 500.

What are they Georgia? Business men, farmers, fishermen, lumberjacks, railroaders?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You said that having a discussion with a female human is a waste of time if she doesn’t agree with you.

I think I see the problem here, but I don’t want to waste my time.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Yes on people working to stop TEOTWAWKI

But if it happens tomorrow, Rick, you and I will still have the gardens and the rice and the skills that we need.


rickfrosty said:


> Well, thanks, but if she isn't at least sort of on the same page it's a waste of time .


Love is always worthwhile.

Perhaps you should also join a mutual assistance group? That way you would not have all of your eggs in one basket. If the lady has no interest in a particular skill there will be others who can contribute them.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well Chuck, Im not going back to join up again with my X cause theres so many available FARM women around here. She may be bedfast, and 350, and boobs down to her navel which is down to her knees, and nearly helpless, but shes all that has showed any interest. In a way, were alike. nobody has shown any interest in us, but each other. Who knows, I could be in the same shape another 10yrs, or even gone. Seemingly nowadays, a lot of people kick off in their 70s. Chucks the exception to the rule LOL


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

I've heard that Maine has a lot of rocks. Maybe she's out there already, turning them over. Hopefully, when she gets to yours, she won't find a toad, and like so many others, you'll consider yourself the luckiest man in the world. Keep at it.

geo


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

I've heard that Maine has a lot of rocks. Maybe she's out there already, turning them over. Hopefully, when she gets to yours, she won't find a toad, and like so many others, you'll consider yourself the luckiest man in the world. Keep at it.

geo


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

I see a point where balance is required. Do I believe the republic is in immediate danger of a catastrophic failure? Yes. Do I spend my waking hours fixated on it? No.

There are two basic paths to prepping, the bunker theory or the lifestyle theory. The bunker theory is pretty straightforward. You construct secure storage and stockpile as many supplies as you can and when the SHTF you hunker down in the bunker until it is finished. Conversely, if you go with the lifestyle approach, you can do the things you enjoy within the homesteading mindset such that when the SHTF you can simply go on with life as usual for you.

Regardless of details, don't be afraid of the dark, be prepared for it. Being prepared for it doesn't mean complexing over it. Your house could catch fire, but you don't sit up all night holding a fire extinguisher at port arms. Similarly, it is good to be aware that sudden and disruptive changes can happen and likely will at some point, but you can't spend all your waking hours dwelling on it.


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

Sugarloaf Mtn has a lot of ski bunnies roaming around right now.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Rick is correct though. you need to have someone who is mostly on the same page. I've gone through that. only works for a little while till the newness wears off.

in answer to Chuck's last post. mostly business men.(or those are the ones that I meet) but I was referring to the fact that I would only move that far to find a smaller property. ~Georgia


----------



## ydderf (Dec 15, 2018)

Rick how far away are you looking? My youngest (44 YO) oh lord am I old, married a Filipino woman they have had a solid steady marriage which is longer then my current marriage.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Wishing you Good Luck, and all the best in your search.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

newfieannie said:


> I could be wrong Bill but I don't think she wanted to move. didn't she have her own homestead? that's the problem, most of us are already established and Rick needs someone who can chuck everything and move to his homestead. I feel I'm designed to partner with a man also but I don't dwell on it anymore and I don't plan to move except maybe later to a smaller home but within 20 miles or so. ~Georgia





Alice In TX/MO said:


> You said that having a discussion with a female human is a waste of time if she doesn’t agree with you.
> 
> I think I see the problem here, but I don’t want to waste my time.


Damn, people here never heard of the benefit of the doubt ? Of course I didn't mean it that way.
I refused to learn typing in school, and slightly dyslexic and focus not so great, so a lot of mistakes to proof, so don't want to spend months writing to a woman who is locked into the 'normalcy bias' .


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

ydderf said:


> Rick how far away are you looking? My youngest (44 YO) oh lord am I old, married a Filipino woman they have had a solid steady marriage which is longer then my current marriage.


Thank you, I've considered that because a friend married a Philippino girl too, and is very happy living there .
I wouldn't feel safe to live over there, and too much real estate here anyway to move. She'd have to come here, and she might not like rural Maine .


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Terri said:


> Yes on people working to stop TEOTWAWKI
> 
> But if it happens tomorrow, Rick, you and I will still have the gardens and the rice and the skills that we need.
> 
> ...


Sure love is worthwhile, I just can't be typing for months I mean with someone who isn't compatible .
This is a tiny resortish village in an ocean of forest - there aren't any groups or available women nearby .


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

You know, you have a lot to offer the right woman, and it all seems to be well-packaged. I don't know if you come across as unyielding in your desired specifications, or what. Still, Best of Luck to you. It's got to come right one of these days.


----------



## ydderf (Dec 15, 2018)

rickfrosty said:


> Thank you, I've considered that because a friend married a Philippino girl too, and is very happy living there .
> I wouldn't feel safe to live over there, and too much real estate here anyway to move. She'd have to come here, and she might not like rural Maine .


They live in Maple Ridge just outside of Vancouver BC. My local farmers market had a Vietnamese lady with a stall last summer. I bet there are lots of women in tough situations who would love to leave their homeland.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

An old friend of mine married a lady from the Philippines and both are very happy. She moved to his home in NJ


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

rickfrosty said:


> Sure love is worthwhile, I just can't be typing for months I mean with someone who isn't compatible .


 You know, people do not have to have the same views in order to fall in love. Opposites also attract. I should know: DH and I have nothing in common AT ALL excepting that we love each other.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Terri said:


> You know, people do not have to have the same views in order to fall in love. Opposites also attract. I should know: DH and I have nothing in common AT ALL excepting that we love each other.


I know, I have tried to say that about political views. It's like one person supports a different sports team - who cares ?


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

My friend did too, they live over there though. You have to go over there and meet them (for fiancée visa) and I went to Siberia once for previous wife, not sure I've got it in me to go to the other side of the world ?


po boy said:


> An old friend of mine married a lady from the Philippines and both are very happy. She moved to his home in NJ[


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

ydderf said:


> They live in Maple Ridge just outside of Vancouver BC. My local farmers market had a Vietnamese lady with a stall last summer. I bet there are lots of women in tough situations who would love to leave their homeland.


Yes, but you have to go to meet them for fiancée visa. I went to Siberia 20 yrs ago to meet my 1st wife, not sure I've got it in me to go to other side of the world again .


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

woodsy said:


> Sugarloaf Mtn has a lot of ski bunnies roaming around right now.


haha, you think ski bunnies would want to hook up with a total survivalist homesteader ?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

not a chance


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

ya never know, my Sugarloaf ski bunny is still with me after 30 years. We lived at a rustic stony brook camp for a
couple years just down the road from steve cross.
Still living in the woods just not in your area.
My Sugarloaf ski bunny turned out awesome !
She is now a seasoned backwoods survivalist .


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Hah, I know Stony Brook . Congrats if you caught a ski bunny .
You didn't know Steve Cross at Stony Brook did you ?


----------



## Falfrenzy (Aug 20, 2018)

I've been debating starting a similar post. 

Its been difficult wanting to get back into the scene, especially since 2 of my good friends with marriages lasting 10 years are now filing for divorce. Both wives turned bat**** crazy. One is racking up quite a rapsheet with alcohol related offenses, while on anti-depressants (she was an Pediatric nurse before moving to TX with her husband and 2 kids 8 years ago) then she decided to be a fulltime pool cleaner. Her husband works in computer engineering field, surrounded by H1B visa holdrrs from India.
The other, also on pharmaceuticals including antidepressants among other decided to get her Masters Degree while her husband kept working in the corporate recruiting field, 2 kids at home. After a couple years of her opting to not get back into the career field she thru him out of the house and sold a vast amount of his personal possessions. After her recent suicide attempt, he had a slam dunk custody win. Her backtalking the judge during divorce preceeding is somethong zi wish I could has witnessed. Of course he had (chose) to pay for her to go to Malibu for 2 weeks treatment suicide related I think (I still dont know how that all worked). Him making six figures is the onlything keeping him out of bankruptcy 

Good women are out there, but most of them got snatched up as soon as a smart man realized their potential.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yes, and the rest of us men, for the most part, the dummies, have to sift through whats left. I think that there are more good men than good women, and they end up sifting and competing with/against us. Either that, or fate keeps them from finding out the good ones through shifting times. I think that most women/girls who think they have TLA can get any guy they want, and be like anybody they want, that they'll change their man to suit themselves or dump him. The ones who don't think they have the above mentioned attie beauts lol, buckle down and learn what men know, and become the kind of women that men want to find, who knows what they know, and can build a strong marriage/partnership together. UNFORTUNATLY. the REAL dummies in men will willfully go off seeking the beauts, sometimes while having a REAL beaut at their side.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Falfrenzy said:


> Good women are out there, but most of them got snatched up as soon as a smart man realized their potential.


All generalizations break down, but most people into middle age who are single are single for a reason that one wouldn't want to understand from personal experience.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

rickfrosty said:


> haha, you think ski bunnies would want to hook up with a total survivalist homesteader ?


Yeah, I really do. 

The rugged individualist and the (slightly) middle aged skier. Like I said, opposites sometimes attract


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

rickfrosty said:


> Hah, I know Stony Brook . Congrats if you caught a ski bunny .
> You didn't know Steve Cross at Stony Brook did you ?


Yep, we use to visit each other on occasion in the mid 80s.


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> You said that having a discussion with a female human is a waste of time if she doesn’t agree with you.
> 
> I think I see the problem here, but I don’t want to waste my time.


thats not what he said. read it again,


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It was my understanding of what he implied. 

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I think that most of us who have that mind theory are already trying to homestead our own places. I believe in a shtf mindset and am prepping /building up for it. I also chose my property based on location. The next street over via the view of google maps has NOTHING until you reach the next state. Also because I am on rez there are a lot of resources here to live off the land so to speak. Haven't found any one to share it with but then again I am not really looking just yet.


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> You said that having a discussion with a female human is a waste of time if she doesn’t agree with you.





Alice In TX/MO said:


> It was my understanding of what he implied.
> 
> Your mileage may vary.


post #14: Well, thanks, but if she isn't at least sort of on the same page it's a waste of time . that sounds to me he is looking for a like minded female human.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Understand.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

It seems like in the current times, many divorcees no longer are interested in the opposite sex, many are dabbling in the gay/lesbian market, and finding partners that are more understanding.

I have been lucky to be married happily for 31 years, but if something should happen to her, I can't see me doing anything but playing the field after a period of mourning....no interest in being gay.


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

CKelly78z said:


> It seems like in the current times, many divorcees no longer are interested in the opposite sex, many are dabbling in the gay/lesbian market, and finding partners that are more understanding.
> 
> I have been lucky to be married happily for 31 years, but if something should happen to her, I can't see me doing anything but playing the field after a period of mourning....no interest in being gay.


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

i think that is exactly whats going on.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

woodsy said:


> Yep, we use to visit each other on occasion in the mid 80s.


Amazingly small world sometimes ! I used to guide fishermen with Steve up north of Sugarloaf .


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

CKelly78z said:


> It seems like in the current times, many divorcees no longer are interested in the opposite sex, many are dabbling in the gay/lesbian market, and finding partners that are more understanding.
> 
> I have been lucky to be married happily for 31 years, but if something should happen to her, I can't see me doing anything but playing the field after a period of mourning....no interest in being gay.


you know that is definitely true. I don't know why though. I know of 3 at least, women who are now with another woman and they have been married to men some of them several husbands. I don't know if it's some kind of a fad or what. I know I would have no interest in it whatsoever. ~Georgia


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Sharing quarters, meals and expenses does not equal homosexuality. I once shared quarters, meals and more with 180 men. We even dressed alike.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that's entirely different though. the ones I'm talking about are really together. they are planning on marrying ~Georgia


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

This entire thread was a sad read. I just finished watching the movie, "Sarah, Plain & Tall" yesterday and it is quite obvious that relationships truly meaningful are built on a positive attitude, i.e. taking another where he/she is and respecting the differences.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah Chuck, and a guy would tell us when lineing up to make the guy in front smile. He would stand behind us while we did pushups and tell us the difference between our anatomy? and other things that wernt part of us lol


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

newfieannie said:


> that's entirely different though. the ones I'm talking about are really together. they are planning on marrying ~Georgia


At least there won't be any arguments over who left the toilet seat up.

Mon


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

frogmammy said:


> At least there won't be any arguments over who left the toilet seat up.
> 
> Mon


You would think by now women would have learned to put the seat up when they are finished!


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

The really smart fellow has his and hers thrones. No arguments there.


----------



## jimLE (Apr 18, 2018)

And just think.some folks wonder why im still single at age 60..lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

71 here


----------



## Donanne (Oct 25, 2018)

Oxankle said:


> Rick; Thin ice or none, the idea is to decide that you will be fine no matter what happens, atitude, attitude, attitude!
> 
> I agree, there is no point in choosing a woman whose ideas are opposite your own, but a positive, cheerful, confident outlook on life will bring in more sugar cookies than gloom and doom.


----------



## Donanne (Oct 25, 2018)

newfieannie said:


> I could be wrong Bill but I don't think she wanted to move. didn't she have her own homestead? that's the problem, most of us are already established and Rick needs someone who can chuck everything and move to his homestead. I feel I'm designed to partner with a man also but I don't dwell on it anymore and I don't plan to move except maybe later to a smaller home but within 20 miles or so. ~Georgia


I think I am the woman you are talking about. 
I live on 129 acres in western maine mountains. I have been developing my homestead since 2011. It took me 4 years to find the land and be able to buy it. There are not very many people interested or capable of living close to nature. I have used Sep Holtzer style of permaculture gardening. I have taken many classes from Tom Brown Jr (he is a shamen). I live deep in the woods to expand my spiritual abilities. I practice awareness but I do like to focus on solutions ans not the doom and gloom.
I do not enjoy sitting in front of a computer but am here now because I want to attract a partner who is excited to homestead with me. I am physically very strong and agile and am very capable . I attract plenty of men because I am very athletic and weigh 100lbs but I desire a husband . One who wants to be with me and is strong and enjoys splitting wood with me and building a,root cellar, etc. 
I have land near white mt national forest and near a private lake with lots of quartz crytals and pure water.


----------



## Donanne (Oct 25, 2018)

Donanne said:


> I think I am the woman you are talking about.
> I live on 129 acres in western maine mountains. I have been developing my homestead since 2011. It took me 4 years to find the land and be able to buy it. There are not very many people interested or capable of living close to nature. I have used Sep Holtzer style of permaculture gardening. I have taken many classes from Tom Brown Jr (he is a shamen). I live deep in the woods to expand my spiritual abilities. I practice awareness but I do like to focus on solutions ans not the doom and gloom.
> I do not enjoy sitting in front of a computer but am here now because I want to attract a partner who is excited to homestead with me. I am physically very strong and agile and am very capable . I attract plenty of men because I am very athletic and weigh 100lbs but I desire a husband . One who wants to be with me and is strong and enjoys splitting wood with me and building a,root cellar, etc.
> I have land near white mt national forest and near a private lake with lots of quartz crytals and pure water.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Wall, Whuddia know, shes back. Glad to see that. Hate to say it, but I think this pond is about fished out lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ive said it before. IFFN yer that good a lickin, I wouldn't think a few pics would hurt your situation. ON THE UDDER HAND,


----------



## Donanne (Oct 25, 2018)

FarmboyBill said:


> Ive said it before. IFFN yer that good a lickin, I wouldn't think a few pics would hurt your situation. ON THE UDDER HAND,


----------



## whistech (Sep 11, 2014)

Donanne, you are a very pretty lady!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Rick, you've been here for a few years. Have you tried sending a PM to any of the ladies here who might interest you? Maybe start a conversation, at least.


----------



## Donanne (Oct 25, 2018)

whistech said:


> Donanne, you are a very pretty lady!


Thank you
I tried to download more pictures from my homestead but it is not working


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

That you or onna your kids?? lol. Glad im too old to be interested. Working next to someone that looks like your pic with a chain saw or ax would be purely dangerous lol


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

This thread is sorta depressing lol. If I was a depressed type of person. 

I have a guy living at my house now. Going through chemo. So needed a place to live through winter, My friends dad. Anyway. Nothing but negative blah comes out of his mouth. N not because of the situation. It’s who he is. It could be beautiful day. And he has to say it won’t last. Like argh! Any day in February you can see green grass in NY is a beautiful day. Lol. Not to mention leaving any mess for others to pick up. Completely lazy. No mater how many times you ask him to pick up after himself. Then he wonders why no one wants him. Good grief. Lol. 

We’re all looking fir someone in our own ways. I look n find no one compatible. I think the older we get the more we know what will or will not work. We aren’t getting any younger n wasting time with the wrong one blocks room for the right one. Some can’t stand to be alone so much so they will settle for anyone. This can be good or bad but just not my type. 

First thing I try to figure out in a man looking is what’s his agenda for me? What is he truly looking for in a relationship?? A sister a mommy? a house keeper? We don’t go by what you say, we go by actions. 

And the ones who are too pushy scare me because this bypasses all the right agendas for wanting a relationship, Friendship and being able to communicate. Too needy. 

The run down of what I find fir available men are one or a mix of these categories; alcoholics, drug addicts, don’t care for their health, not very bright( usually because they are a know it all so learned nothing in life), looking for a mommy to do everything for them, financially live above their means, a narcissist, too controlling, refuse to negotiate, dirty ( pee all over toilet ? ) or the big one; live in a negative mind set. Otherwise just not compatible for other reasons. It’s so funny how long the last guy I dated was able to hide his negative mindset. But I’m wise to it now. Can spot a negative person in few minutes of conversation. And they live there. They live in that negative cycle of thoughts. 

The sad part is the older they get the more they learn to hide who they truly are. I get men saying “oh I always wanted to live in the country.” Lies! Your 60, you would be there. 

I’m not saying this is just men. I see same in both sexes. I’m not being too picky. I work hard at taking care of myself ( mind body n spirit) n keeping a good home. I expect the same. I’ve tried to settle and it’s brought nothing but trouble. Better off alone. 

I think the biggest turn off I’ve had to not let get to me about the search, is how many married men hit on me. It’s like 70% of married men would cheat on their spouses. Is chivalry dead?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

I have a lot of thoughts about the OP. I will keep them to myself.
just have this to say..
do like the rest of us married guys did.. chase after a woman until she catches you..


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Stach is right, men; play the field until one of them decides she wants you, then trust her judgement and do as she says in the house. Outside you can play boss if she will allow it. ( If you do all that, she will allow it, guaranteed.)

No woman wants a wimp, but all women want a man who is considerate, who will help,support, defend and protect her. It is atavistic, built into them by nature. If she is an outlaw it is because some man has betrayed her. Our culture today encourages women to be promiscuous, to be treated as things rather than persons-- A bit of that is enough to spoil a good horse. The man who treats a woman as a woman, a person, a genuine equal (or a slightly superior person) will never have to be alone.

When they feel obligated to throw a hissy fit, which all women do from time to time, a frown, a raised eyebrow or a low growl are enough---never ever touch one in anger. Listen, MAKE ANY JUSTIFIED CORRECTIONS and go from there.
It seems so simple, yet there are men out there without a clue.
EDIT TO ADD:
fARMGAL, I hope you are getting paid to house the sap you describe. If not, throw the bum out. There is no reason on earth to put up with what you write of.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Donanne, I got to wonderin how many guys you've planted thar in those woods. Guys who had cut their foot off with an ax, or sawed their lag off with a chain saw LOL Jus kiddin.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

While we are on this topic, can someone explain for me why so many women would profess to search for a man who is kind, considerate, and loving and in practice walk right past him to get to some irredeemably worthless jerk?

At this point in my life, it doesn't make any practical difference but I still find myself curious about it.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

IndyDave said:


> While we are on this topic, can someone explain for me why so many women would profess to search for a man who is kind, considerate, and loving and in practice walk right past him to get to some irredeemably worthless jerk?
> 
> At this point in my life, it doesn't make any practical difference but I still find myself curious about it.


There are many women who (mistakenly) think "I'm the one he needs, and my love can change him." Never works!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

NEVER WORKS is right lol


----------

